
The Hunt for 928 or Has Anyone Seen This Spy Plane? (1999) - swatkat
http://www.otherhand.org/home-page/area-51-and-other-strange-places/bluefire-main/bluefire/the-hunt-for-928/
======
MooMooMilkParty
This is a great read. If I were closer to the area I'd definitely have spent
some time trying to recreate the investigation and check out the site.

Also, got to plug the story of the search for the lost German tourists in
Death Valley[1]. I feel like his writing in that series really gets you in the
head of the lost, and is morbidly fascinating.

[1] [http://www.otherhand.org/home-page/search-and-rescue/the-
hun...](http://www.otherhand.org/home-page/search-and-rescue/the-hunt-for-the-
death-valley-germans/)

~~~
jonah
Reading that one now.[1] Fascinating and terrifying. (Especially having spent
just enough time in that part of the country to have some context.)

[1] While looking at each of the spots he references on Google Earth along the
way. An incredibly barren and foreboding area.

------
nikcub
> For a while prior to this, I had been poking into the field of remote
> viewing, which hadn’t yet quite burst into the public’s perception ... I had
> contact with a couple of remote viewers and thought this might be a useful
> test of this rather strange skill. The data back seemed to indicate a spot
> not southeast of Leith, but southwest.

Wait - what?

This threw me off because my impression of the author was somebody who was
very technical and critical.

Great read - nonetheless.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
He also seems to have at least a basic interest in hunting for UFOs, even if
he's rational enough to expect that most of the reports are probably false.
But he seems basically open to the idea, if only to recognize the incredible
difficulty of being successful. And, as he notes, the remote viewing wasn't
accurate or useful.

You should not confuse people who are technically capable as being unable to
believe something that isn't definitively proven.

~~~
DashRattlesnake
I liked the background of remote viewing, UFOs, etc. I was a nice reminder of
a very particular slice of 90s popular culture.

------
parshimers
Funny to see something like this here. I went with my dad on some airplane
wreck hunts when I was younger, though none quite as epic as this one. You'd
really be surprised how complete some of these plane wrecks are if they are
hard to get to. One I recall was a F-104 thunderchief. It was just amazing to
me that they didn't try to remove any of this stuff:
[https://imgur.com/a/5uToG](https://imgur.com/a/5uToG)

~~~
tegansnyder
A old friend of mine and I visited a corn field in Nebraska ten years ago in
search of some wreckage left behind from a crash in 1966. With the help of a
metal detector we located metal identification plates, various small pieces of
metal, and an ash tray (smoking on planes was once a thing).
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braniff_Flight_250](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braniff_Flight_250)

------
Zenst
[http://wikimapia.org/26461282/Walter-Ray-
Lockheed-A-12-Oxcar...](http://wikimapia.org/26461282/Walter-Ray-
Lockheed-A-12-Oxcart-60-6928-Crash-Site) covers this plane's crash site and
some pictures here:
[http://www.dreamlandresort.com/info/crash_a-12.html](http://www.dreamlandresort.com/info/crash_a-12.html)

~~~
taxicabjesus
Thanks for the Dreamland Resort link... I wonder what they're working on at
the secret bases today.

One of my passengers worked at the secret bases, in the 1960's. "There's way
more stuff underground at Area 12, than at Area 51." [1]

[1] [http://www.taxiwars.org/2016/01/imaginary-
workplaces.html](http://www.taxiwars.org/2016/01/imaginary-workplaces.html)

------
jcbeard
Reading this reminded me of one interceptor variant that was canceled. Same
specs as the A-12, but armed (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_YF-12](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_YF-12)
). The second seat was added to operate the fire control system
(radar/weapons).

Very cool read though.

------
ablation
Interesting, but there's an awful lot of UFO and remote viewing mentions in
there.

